# Chi' Sneezing?



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello everyone!

This might be abit of a paranoid question but I love my chihuahua so anything goes.

Ever since I've had my windows done there has been a constant draft (I know lucky) and since then Bella' has had the sneezes she'll sneeze under her blanket also but she's doing it more often lately she's had her kennel cough.

Is this worth getting checked by the vet or does stuff like this pass? Her nose from what I can feel is dry? She keeps thrashing about like a baby seal when I go to touch it :foxes15:

Thanks, 

GSB


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Did she get a 'shot' for kennel cough, or did she have kennel cough? Sneezing isn't something that I assoiciate with kennel cough. More like allergies. Have you tried benedryl for a few days to see if it makes any difference? Vet probably could tell also.


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

susan davis said:


> Did she get a 'shot' for kennel cough, or did she have kennel cough? Sneezing isn't something that I assoiciate with kennel cough. More like allergies. Have you tried benedryl for a few days to see if it makes any difference? Vet probably could tell also.


Sorry, I meant her shot.

I was watching a video on youtube and said kennel cough and sneezing could be related?

I haven't? Is that something that I could do or that I'd have to go the vet for? I'm like dumb.:nthink:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the sneeze productive of anything? Mucus? Is so then a vet visit is in order. If not you could try infant benedryl without any dyes. 1mg/pound. So 3 pounds would get 3 mgs. READ the label! If you are unsure, there are posts about the doseage on this forum in the health care section of the forum (at the top of the screen)


----------

